# if you went to morrison last sat...



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

and happened tdo pick up a Atomic Aquatics mask with some distinct markings that I can tell you, i will gladly give some reward money. I would also be intrestred in buying one if anyone has one that wasent used much otherwise I will be headed to MBT in the next two weeks.


----------

